# Anyone heard of onestopseedshop??????



## DRAGONPISS (Sep 18, 2008)

Placed a order of bubblicious  with them a week ago now and still.....

No seeds???


:confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Dexter (Sep 23, 2008)

Got your beans yet? There is a shop here with that name..mind you they sell performance car parts
Dexter


----------



## DRAGONPISS (Sep 30, 2008)

Finally got my beans....
not too discreet just glad they got here...
took bout 3 weeks.


----------

